
Show HN: Parents, would your kids like these videos and stem activities? - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/LJwtZ-40RmA?t=27
======
fraoulitsa
Hey, I am a scientist mum of twins and a science educator. I created a series
of videos with quick STEM educational activities for young kids and
parents/educators to watch and play together, in parallel to the video. I only
use household items and aim for very very low cost & quick preparation so you
can do it together with your little ones avoiding long boring preparations!
The videos are playfully designed encouraging kids to feel happy and excited
for science activities so they can have fun and learn:)

For example, here is one of my stem activity videos

this is a super fun and easy surprise paper craft for young kids that young
kids can easily do with a few household items. It stimulates imagination,
creativity, symmetrical and spatial awareness, hand-eye coordination, scissors
skills & patience, and perseverance.

Would your little ones like this video and activity? Please give your
feedback!

Thank you so so much!

~~~
ronakjain90
Can't believe I get to interact with a creator my daughter absolutely loves
and adore. She loves watching all those mini science experiments and often
demand that we (parents) recreate those experiments for her to see it live.

Thank you so much for what you do.

